# Η θεράπουσα (;) ιατρός



## leporelo (Jun 14, 2016)

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν η έκφραση "η _θεράπουσα_ ιατρός" είναι δόκιμη; 
Στην πράξη χρησιμοποιείται αλλά δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω κάποιο σχετικό έγκυρο τεκμήριο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Καλωσόρισες. 

Τι εννοείς «δόκιμη»; Στα σχετικά ευρήματα της γκουγκλοαναζήτησης (δες *εδώ*) υπάρχει μέχρι και σε ΦΕΚ και σε απόφαση του *Αρείου Πάγου*.


----------



## leporelo (Jun 14, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ. 

Μάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα με ακρίβεια. Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν το θηλυκό του "ο θεράπων" είναι "η θεράπουσα". 
Επ' αυτού δεν έχω βρει κάτι συγκεκριμένο σε λεξικό ή στο διαδίκτυο.

Μόνο ο Δημητράκος δίνει ως θηλυκό το "θεράπαινα" αλλά το "θεράπουσα" δεν αναφέρεται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Η γνώμη του Σαραντάκου:

* (Το πιο σημαντικό, που ο Οδηγός ελάχιστα το θίγει): Να καταρτίσει ένα «λεξικό» με όλους τους θηλυκούς τύπους των επαγγελματικών ονομάτων, το οποίο να χρησιμεύει σαν τυφλοσούρτης στη δημόσια διοίκηση. Ακούγεται περιττό αλλά δεν είναι, όπως φάνηκε πιο πάνω με το παράδειγμα του θηλυκού του τύπου «ο θεράπων ιατρός». Γκουγκλίζοντας θα δείτε και το ερμαφρόδιτο «η θεράπων ιατρός», που απορρίπτεται διαρρήδην διότι είναι σαν να λέμε «η καλός μαθητής», και το «η θεράπαινα ιατρός» που δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό (αν και θέλει ανάλυση). Όσο κι αν ξενίζει, εγώ θα πρότεινα το «η θεράπουσα ιατρός». Και βέβαια υπάρχουν κι άλλες περιπτώσεις όπου ο θηλυκός τύπος πολλαπλολεκτείται (για να φτιάξω μια λέξη), οπότε έργο της ομάδας θα είναι να προτείνει λύσεις, ότι θηλυκό του σκηνοθέτη είναι η σκηνοθέτρια, του διαιτητή η διαιτήτρια, του ελεγκτή η ελέγκτρια και του αναπληρωτή διοικητή η αναπληρώτρια διοικήτρια.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/12/16/sexistlang/


----------



## leporelo (Jun 14, 2016)

Άρα βρισκόμαστε στην περιοχή της δόξας. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, αν και δέχεται το _θεράποντας_ μαζί με το _θεράπων_ και αναφέρει σαν θηλυκά του ουσιαστικού τη _θεράπαινα_ και τη _θεραπαινίδα_, δεν καταγράφει φράση «θεράπαινα ιατρός» ή «θεράπουσα ιατρός».


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η _θεράπουσα_ αποτελεί λανθασμένη αλλά αποδεκτή δημιουργία θηλυκής μετοχής, ίσως από άγνοια της ύπαρξης της _θεράπαινας_ αλλά ίσως και για να φύγει από τη σημασία του _θεραπεύω_ = υπηρετώ και να παρακολουθήσει μια αυτονόμηση με τη σημασία _θεραπεύω_ = κουράρω, γιατρεύω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Το *ΛΚΝ* δίνει πάντως ότι κλίνεται κατά το πρότυπο Ε12 (τρέχων, τρέχουσα, τρέχον).


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το *ΛΚΝ* δίνει πάντως ότι κλίνεται κατά το πρότυπο Ε12 (τρέχων, τρέχουσα, τρέχον).



Αμφιλεγόμενο. Αν ήθελε να υιοθετήσει το «θεράπουσα», θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρει σαφώς σε κάποιο από τα τρία σχετικά λήμματα. Έτσι που είναι τώρα, μπορεί απλώς να δείχνει πώς κλίνεται το αρσενικό επίθετο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Πάντως ούτε το «θεράπαινα» δίνει. (Πώς προκύπτει το _θεράπαινα_; Ποιοι γενικοί τύποι δίνουν θηλυκό σε -αινα; Ο τάλας, π.χ., η τάλαινα. Άλλα παρόμοια; )


----------



## leporelo (Jun 14, 2016)

Βρήκα το εξής:

"θεράπαινα, λέαινα, σύαινα, ύαινα, έκ τῶν θεράπων, λέων, σῦς, ὗς"

https://books.google.gr/books?id=dN...A8IQ6AEIJTAC#v=onepage&q=θεράπων λέων&f=false


----------



## sarant (Jun 14, 2016)

Εβαλε πιο πάνω ο Νίκελ τη θέση μου -νομίζω πως το 'θεράπαινα' δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως επίθετο/μετοχή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

leporelo said:


> Βρήκα το εξής:
> 
> "θεράπαινα, λέαινα, σύαινα, ύαινα, έκ τῶν θεράπων, λέων, σῦς, ὗς"
> 
> https://books.google.gr/books?id=dN...A8IQ6AEIJTAC#v=onepage&q=θεράπων λέων&f=false



+ _γάγγραινα_, τα θαλασσινά _τρίαινα_, _ζύγαινα_, _σκόρπαινα_, _μύραινα_, _δράκαινα_ (το ψάρι και ο θηλυκός δράκος και η Καλίσι βοήθειά μας), η _λύκαινα _και αρκετά άλλα λαϊκότροπα θηλυκά:

*-αινα* [ena] *:* επίθημα για το σχηματισμό: *1.* (λαϊκότρ.) του θηλυκού από αρσενικά ουσιαστικά που σημαίνουν επάγγελμα· (βλ. _-άς_[SUP]1[/SUP])· δηλώνει τη γυναίκα κάποιου που χαρακτηρίζεται από το επάγγελμα που ασκεί αυτός ή τη γυναίκα που ασκεί η ίδια αυτό το επάγγελμα· (πρβ. _-ού_[SUP]1[/SUP]_, -ίνα, -ισσα_): _(ψωμάς) *ψωμάδαινα*. _*2.* του θηλυκού ενός ζώου· (πρβ. _-ίνα_): _(δράκος) *δράκαινα*, (λέων) *λέαινα*.
_[αρχ. επίθημα θηλ. ουσ. _-αινα_ με βάση αρσ. σε _-ων:_ αρχ. _λέ-αινα_ (< _λέ-ων_), *θεράπ-αινα* `υπηρέτρια΄ (<_θεράπ-ων_),_ Λάκ-αινα_ (< _Λάκ-ων_) με επέκτ. και σε άλλα ον.: αρχ. *θέ-αινα* (< _θε-ός_), _λύκ-αινα_ (< _λύκ-ος_)]


Αλλά και τα ανδρώνυμα:

*-αινα* [ena] andronym suff. 'wife of so-and-so', w. given names or surnames or occupational designations, e.g. Γιώργαινα (Γιώργης): Δημήτραινα (Δημήτρης), Δημητριάδαινα (Δημητριάδης), Iωαννίδαινα (Iωαννίδης), Mαυρομιχάλαινα (Mαυρομιχάλης), *γιάτραινα *(γιατρός), *ξενοδόχαινα *(ξενοδόχος), *χασάπαινα *(χασάπης) etc
[fr MG -αινα ← K; cf AG -αινα in *γείταινα *(γείτων), *δράκαινα *(δράκων), *λέαινα *(λέων), *Λάκαινα *(Λάκων) etc, hence generalized, e.g. *λύκαινα *(λύκος) etc]

Όπως εκείνα τα κουμπιά της Αλέξαινας.


Συγκεντρώνω τα σχετικά από την Πύλη (ΛΚΝ, Κριαρά, Γεωργακά):

αγάδαινα
Αλέξαινα
Αλωνίσταινα 
Ανδρίτσαινα
αρύταινα
βιλλάναινα (χωριάτισσα)
γάγγραινα
δούκαινα
δράκαινα
ζύγαινα
κοντοστάβλαινα
κούνταινα (κοντέσα)
λέαινα
λήστραινα
λύκαινα
μπουργέζαινα (αστή)
μύραινα
όζαινα
παίδαινα
σκόρπαινα
τρίαινα
ύαινα
φαγέδαινα
φλύκταινα
ψωροκώσταινα

Και η φάλαινα και η λόρδαινα για να κάνει παρέα με την κούνταινα και τη δούκαινα.


----------



## leporelo (Jun 14, 2016)

Αν μπορεί το "θεράπων" γιατί δεν μπορεί το "θεράπαινα"; Δεν βλέπω άλλο λόγο πέραν της συνήθειας, που δεν είναι κατανάγκην επαρκής.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> γιάτραινα (γιατρός)



Ο Θεός να μας φυλάξει από καμιά «θεράπαινα γιάτραινα», βέβαια. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

Βρίσκω μερικά ακόμα στο αντίστροφο λεξικό, και ορισμένα απ' αυτά είναι αρχαία: γάγγραινα, φλύκταινα, και ίσως ταιριάζουν στην περίπτωσή μας τα φάλαινα και τρίαινα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Βρίσκω μερικά ακόμα στο αντίστροφο λεξικό, και ορισμένα απ' αυτά είναι αρχαία: γάγγραινα, φλύκταινα, και ίσως ταιριάζουν στην περίπτωσή μας τα φάλαινα και τρίαινα.


Beat you to it!  But I like the way you think, obviously.


----------



## Themis (Jun 14, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως ούτε το «θεράπαινα» δίνει. (Πώς προκύπτει το _θεράπαινα_; Ποιοι γενικοί τύποι δίνουν θηλυκό σε -αινα; Ο τάλας, π.χ., η τάλαινα. Άλλα παρόμοια; )


Ο μέλας, η μέλαινα. Αλλά υπάρχουν και μη παρόμοια, όπως ο λέων, η λέαινα. Κατά το ΛΚΝ:
*-αινα* [ena] *:* επίθημα για το σχηματισμό: *1.* (λαϊκότρ.) του θηλυκού από αρσενικά ουσιαστικά που σημαίνουν επάγγελμα· (βλ. _-άς_ [SUP]1[/SUP])· δηλώνει τη γυναίκα κάποιου που χαρακτηρίζεται από το επάγγελμα που ασκεί αυτός ή τη γυναίκα που ασκεί η ίδια αυτό το επάγγελμα· (πρβ. _-ού_ [SUP]1[/SUP]_, -ίνα, -ισσα_): _(ψωμάς) ψωμάδαινα._ *2.* του θηλυκού ενός ζώου· (πρβ. _-ίνα_): _(δράκος) δράκαινα, (λέων) λέαινα.
_ [αρχ. επίθημα θηλ. ουσ. _-αινα_ με βάση αρσ. σε _-ων:_ αρχ. _λέ-αινα_ (< _λέ-ων_), _θεράπ-αινα_ `υπηρέτρια΄ (< _θεράπ-ων_),_ Λάκ-αινα_ (< _Λάκ-ων_) με επέκτ. και σε άλλα ον.: αρχ. _θέ-αινα_ (< _θε-ός_), _λύκ-αινα_ (< _λύκ-ος_)] 

Ας συνοψίσω και πείτε μου αν κάνω λάθος. Στα αρχαία το _θεράπων_ είναι ουσιαστικό, όχι επίθετο ούτε βέβαια μετοχή (δεν υπάρχει ρήμα _*θεράπω_!). Το αντίστοιχο θηλυκό ουσιαστικό είναι _θεράπαινα_, από το οποίο παράγεται με υποκορισμό η _θεραπαινίς_. Στη νεότερη εποχή χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν μεταφραστικό δάνειο το _θεράπων _επιθετοποιημένο για να προσδιορίσει τον _ιατρόν_. Όντας δυσκοίλιο από γεννησιμιού του, δεν πέτυχε αυτόνομη ύπαρξη και επιβίωσε μόνο στην παγιωμένη σύναψη _θεράπων ιατρός_. Και όσο μεν το θηλυκό του _ιατρός_ ήταν _μάγισσα_, δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Όταν όμως οι γυναίκες άρχισαν να γίνονται γιατροί γιάτραινες γιατρέσσες γιατρίνες γιατρ*, δεν έφτανε που δεν βρίσκαμε θηλυκό του _γιατρός_, θέλουμε θηλυκό για το _θεράπων_.

Ε, αυτό μου φαίνεται κατά το ήμισυ μαξιμαλιστικό και κατά το ήμισυ μινιμαλιστικό. Προσέξτε ότι, στις παραπομπές του Δόκτορα (με ΦΕΚ και Άρειο Πάγο), η _θεράπουσα_ συνοδεύει το _ιατρός_, όχι το _γιατρός_, και δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι το ίδιο θα συμβαίνει και με τις _θεράπαινες_. Τη γνώμη μου την καταλάβατε: το _θεράπων ιατρός_ είναι απολίθωμα, και στα απολιθώματα δεν φοράμε σκουλαρίκια ούτε μάσκαρα. Ο _θεράπων ιατρός_ δεν έχει θηλυκό τύπο του _θεράπων_ επειδή αδυνατεί να έχει θηλυκό τύπο του _ιατρός_. Οπότε είτε χρησιμοποιούμε το απολίθωμα ως έχει (π.χ. της _θεράποντος ιατρού_), είτε ενηλικιωνόμαστε γλωσσικά, βρίσκουμε και καθιερώνουμε θηλυκό του _γιατρός_, και μετά οι _γιατροί_ και οι, π.χ., _γιατρίνες_ μάς λένε τι νομίζουν για τον _θεράποντα_ και τη _θεράπαινα_ ή _θεράπουσα_, και βλέπουμε. Συγγνώμη, ξέχασα και μιαν άλλη λύση: μπούρκα και συμπαρομαρτούντα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Themis said:


> ...Και όσο μεν το θηλυκό του _ιατρός_ ήταν _μάγισσα_, δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Όταν όμως οι γυναίκες άρχισαν να γίνονται γιατροί γιάτραινες γιατρέσσες γιατρίνες γιατρ*, δεν έφτανε που δεν βρίσκαμε θηλυκό του _γιατρός_, θέλουμε θηλυκό για το _θεράπων_.
> ...


Θεραπαινίς, θεράπαινα, κοντοθεραπογιάτραινα,
να μην πας για λάχανα, θα μας φέρεις βάσανα,
να μην πας για λαχανίδες, θα σου κόψουν τις κοτσίδες,
να μην πας και για πουρνάρια, θα σου κόψουν τα ποδάρια,
να μην πας και στις γιατρέσσες, θα σου βάλουνε κομπρέσες,
να μην πας και στις γιατρίνες, θα σου κάνουνε βατσίνες,
να μην πας και στις γιατρούς, μη σε κάνουν σαν αυτούς.




Elsa said:


> Να σας το τραγουδήσω κιόλας;
> 
> _Γιάνναινα, Γιαννάκαινα, κοντο-Γιαννακάκαινα,
> να μην πας για λάχανα, θα μας φέρεις βάσανα,
> ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> φάλαινα



Να που μας παρακολουθούν παντού και τα φαλλικά σύμβολα. Από τον _φαλλό_ (λόγω σχήματος), ίσως με μεσολάβηση τύπου _φάλλων_. Και γι' αυτό ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει να ξεχάσουμε την ελληνιστική _φάλαινα_ και να επιμείνουμε στη φαλλική _φάλλαινα_.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Και γι' αυτό ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει να ξεχάσουμε την ελληνιστική _φάλαινα_ και να επιμείνουμε στη φαλλική _φάλλαινα_.



Η Φίλιννα στη μέλαινα οπή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

Συγγνώμη, έχασα όλη την ωραία συζήτηση, κι από πάνω διαπιστώνω ότι ίσως δεν έγινα κατανοητός. 

Βρήκαμε και απαριθμήσαμε ουσιαστικά σε _-αινα_, ανάμεσά τους και δύο θηλυκά ζώων σε -ων (δράκων/δράκαινα και λέων/λέαινα). Μια χαρά.

Εγώ ρώτησα όμως για *επίθετα*, τριγενή και τρικατάληκτα, με αρσενικό σε -ων που να δίνουν θηλυκό σε -αινα (και ουδέτερο σε -ον). Βρήκαμε μόνο τα _τάλας_ και _μέλας_ (ευχ, Θέμη). Συνεπώς, ξαναρωτάω: πόθεν τεκμαίρεται ότι το θηλυκό του *επιθέτου* _θεράπων_ σχηματίζεται σε -αινα;

Και προφανώς, δεν αμφισβητώ το *ουσιαστικό* θεράπαινα και το παράγωγο θεραπαινίδα. Αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί να αντικαταστήσει αυτός ο δύσκολος σχηματισμός τον φυσιολογικό _θεράπουσα_ στο επίθετο.


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2016)

Ένα ζήτημα είναι πόθεν τεκμαίρεται η ίδια η ύπαρξη επιθέτου _θεράπων_.

Ένα άλλο ζήτημα είναι αν συζητάμε τη σύναψη _θεράπων ιατρός_ ή τις σημερινές δυνατότητες χρήσης του _θεράποντος_ πέρα από την παγιωμένη σύναψη.

Ένα τρίτο ζήτημα είναι πώς θα ήταν λογικό να αντιμετωπίσουμε στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα ένα υποθετικό επίθετο _θεράπων_. Συμφωνώ ότι, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, το λογικότερο θα ήταν να ακολουθηθεί το κλιτικό πρότυπο της μετοχής. Άρα, _θεράπουσα_.

Όπως έλεγε κάπου ο Αμβρόσιος Μπηρς, η διαφωνία μου είναι απλώς βασική και θεμελιώδης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

Το θεράπων ως επίθετο στη σύναψη ~ιατρός είναι λεξικογραφημένο (στο ΛΚΝ), άρα το θεωρώ δεδομένο. Από εκεί ξεκίνησα, άλλωστε. :)

Η διαφωνία σου είναι άλλου (βασικού) επιπέδου και απολύτως κατανοητή.


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θεράπων ως επίθετο στη σύναψη ~ιατρός είναι λεξικογραφημένο (στο ΛΚΝ)


Το "ως επίθετο" σημαίνει άραγε επίθετο; Υπάρχουν και μορφολογικές απαιτήσεις. Αν πούμε "ο γιατρός βουλευτής", "ο έλληνας πρωθυπουργός", "ο αστυφύλακας ταξιτζής", "ο πρωταγωνιστής ηθοποιός", "ο νομπελίστας συγγραφέας", θα πρέπει άραγε να δεχτούμε ότι τα _γιατρός, έλληνας, αστυφύλακας, πρωταγωνιστής, νομπελίστας_ είναι επίθετα; Προσωπικά, επιμένω στη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε επίθετο και επιθετοποιημένο ουσιαστικό (ουσιαστικό που χρησιμοποιείται σε θέση επιθέτου). Ειδάλλως νομίζω ότι θα χάσουμε τη μπάλα.

Το πρόβλημά μας με τον _θεράποντα ιατρό_ έχει να κάνει με το ότι το _θεράπων_ στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα είναι νεκραναστημένη μούμια και επιζεί παρασιτικά εις βάρος αποκλειστικά και μόνο του _ιατρού_. Οπότε εμείς οι Νεοέλληνες, μη βλέποντάς την κάπου αλλού, τείνουμε να την εκλάβουμε ως επίθετο και αναζητούμε _θεράποντα_ με φουστάνια. Αλλά οι νεκραναστημένες μούμιες επηρεάζονται καθοριστικά από την εποχή προέλευσής τους και παραμένουν ξένες στη νέα εποχή. Για να το πω αλλιώς: για να δεχτούμε ότι η μούμια έγινε κανονικός ζων οργανισμός, γιατί όχι ως επίθετο, θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με άλλα στοιχεία της ζωντανής γλώσσας πέραν του _ιατρού_. Ζεις; Απόδειξη!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2016)

Πάντως στον Ν.551/1915 (ΦΕΚ Α11/8-1-1915) View attachment n551_15.pdf υπάρχει ο «θεραπεύων ιατρός» στο άρθρο 10 (κι ας συνυπάρχει μαζί με μια γενική «του θεράποντος ιατρού» στο άρθρο 7):Εντός της αυτής προθεσµίας και επιµελεία του εργοδότου, *ο θεραπεύων ιατρός* οφείλει να βεβαιώση ενόρκως και εγγράφως ενώπιον του αυτού Ειρηνοδίκου την κατάστασιν του παθόντος και την πιθανήν έκβασιν του παθήµατος.
​
Ακόμη νωρίτερα, στον κανονισμό του ΕΚΠΑ του έτους 1911 (ΦΕΚ Α324/28-11-1911) View attachment fek_a324_11.pdf βρίσκουμε πάλι την ίδια σύναψη:Οι τακτικοί και έκτακτοι καθηγηταί του Πανεπιστημίου ως σύμβουλοι καλούνται υπό *του θεραπεύοντος ιατρού*.​
Η δική μου πρόταση, λοιπόν: Με την υιοθέτηση παράλληλα και του όρου «θεραπεύων (γ)ιατρός» (που όπως βλέπουμε δεν είναι δα και κάτι καινούργιο τελικά), ο οποίος δίνει πολύ πιο εύκολα τη «θεραπεύουσα (γ)ιατρό», καλύπτουμε και την αμηχανία μέχρι να κάτσει η μπίλια στα όσα γράφει ο Themis.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

Μερικές σκέψεις που γεννιούνται από τη συζήτηση:

(α) Άραγε, σε ποια άλλη σύναψη θα μπορούσαμε να αναζητήσουμε τον «θεράποντα» εκτός από του «θεράποντα ιατρού»;

(β) Αν δεχτούμε την πραγματικότητα του απολιθώματος «ο θεράπων ιατρός» εν συνόλω, γιατί να μη δεχτούμε ότι ο σχηματισμός «η θεράπουσα ιατρός» είναι ένα θετικό βήμα προς μια κατεύθυνση όπως αυτή που περιγράφει ο Θέμης, προς έναν πιο ξεκάθαρο (αν και απλώς ενδιάμεσο, μεταβατικό) θηλυκό τύπο -- παράλληλα ίσως με τους θεραπεύοντες που ανέφερε ο Ζαζ;

(γ) Υπάρχει άραγε ενδεχόμενο να ακουστεί ή να γραφτεί ποτέ «ο θεραπευτής γιατρός» ή «η θεραπεύτρια γιατρίνα»; Ποιος ξέρει;


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2016)

Ενδιαφέροντα ερωτήματα, ας πω λοιπόν τι μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.

(α) Μόνο ειρωνική μεταφορική χρήση βάσει του "θεράποντος ιατρού". Ήδη ζητάω πνευματικά δικαιώματα για τη χρήση του "θεράποντος" στη φράση: _Ο θεράπων υδραυλικός μας τα έκανε μούσκεμα.

_(β) Θα μπορούσε να ιδωθεί έτσι, αλλά εμένα προσωπικά μου φαίνεται περισσότερο μασκάρεμα του προβλήματος παρά λύση, Καραγκούνα με γοβάκι στιλέτο ένα πράμα. Για να το πω αλλιώς, είναι μια διευθέτηση που υπαγορεύεται από την εναγώνια αναζήτηση έμφυλης ορθότητας εις βάρος της γλωσσικής ισορροπίας.

(γ) Δεν το πιστεύω, γιατί έτσι απομακρυνόμαστε ακόμα περισσότερο από τη σημασία του προσδιορισμού.

Ας προσθέσω ένα (δ). Το πρακτικό ερώτημα θα το έθετα ως εξής: Δεδομένου ότι για κάμποσο καιρό ακόμα και σε κάμποσες χρήσεις και επίπεδα γλώσσας θα έχουμε _ιατρός_ χωρίς θηλυκό, ποια θα ήταν η λέξη που θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει τον _θεράποντα_ διαθέτοντας θηλυκό, ταιριάζοντας γλωσσικά με τον καθαρευουσιάνικο _ιατρό_ και παρ' όλα αυτά φέρνοντάς μας πιο κοντά στη ζωντανή γλώσσα; Η απάντηση μου φαίνεται προφανής, αν αναλογιστούμε πώς λέμε κοινά αυτό το πράγμα. Μάλιστα, δεν θα δίσταζα να είμαι ο πρώτος που θα τη χρησιμοποιήσει, ακόμα και σε επίσημο κείμενο: ο _παρακολουθών_ ιατρός, η _παρακολουθούσα_ ιατρός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

Themis said:


> (α) Μόνο ειρωνική μεταφορική χρήση βάσει του "θεράποντος ιατρού". Ήδη ζητάω πνευματικά δικαιώματα για τη χρήση του "θεράποντος" στη φράση: Ο θεράπων υδραυλικός μας τα έκανε μούσκεμα.


:clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

Themis said:


> Ας προσθέσω ένα (δ). Το πρακτικό ερώτημα θα το έθετα ως εξής: Δεδομένου ότι για κάμποσο καιρό ακόμα και σε κάμποσες χρήσεις και επίπεδα γλώσσας θα έχουμε _ιατρός_ χωρίς θηλυκό, ποια θα ήταν η λέξη που θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει τον _θεράποντα_ διαθέτοντας θηλυκό, ταιριάζοντας γλωσσικά με τον καθαρευουσιάνικο _ιατρό_ και παρ' όλα αυτά φέρνοντάς μας πιο κοντά στη ζωντανή γλώσσα; Η απάντηση μου φαίνεται προφανής, αν αναλογιστούμε πώς λέμε κοινά αυτό το πράγμα. Μάλιστα, δεν θα δίσταζα να είμαι ο πρώτος που θα τη χρησιμοποιήσει, ακόμα και σε επίσημο κείμενο: ο _παρακολουθών_ ιατρός, η _παρακολουθούσα_ ιατρός.


Το θέμα είναι πώς γίνεται κατανοητό το απολίθωμα «θεράπων». Εσύ δείχνεις τώρα προς τον γιατρό που σε παρακολουθεί, στο μυαλό μου όμως υπάρχουν τρεις διαβαθμίσεις στην ευρύτερη κατανόηση:

Ο γιατρός που σε παρακολουθεί προληπτικά ή μη (π.χ. ο παθολόγος ή ο καρδιολόγος σου).

Ο γιατρός που σε θεραπεύει (επιβλέποντας π.χ. ενεργητικά μια αγωγή) ή σε θεράπευσε (συνήθως παρεμβατικά) από *κάτι σοβαρό* - (όχι ο παθολόγος που σου έγραψε σιρόπι για τον βήχα) και

Ο «θεράπων» ιατρός που συνδυάζει στοιχεία και από τις δύο περιπτώσεις, κυρίως από τη δεύτερη όμως. Ο γιατρός ενός διαβητικού, π.χ.

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να διαπιστώσουμε αν καταλαβαίνουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο αυτές τις διαβαθμίσεις (ή αν υπάρχουν καν γενικότερα ή μόνο στο μυαλό μου... :) )


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2016)

Η παρετυμολογική σύνδεση του _θεράποντος_ με το _θεραπεύω_ έχει πλάκα, γιατί τελικά η σημασία του _θεράποντος ιατρού_ σήμερα είναι πιο κοντά στην αρχική σημασία του _θεράποντος_ παρά στο _θεραπεύω._

Ο πυρήνας της σημασίας του _θεράποντος ιατρού_ είναι ο γιατρός που σε παρακολουθεί, και δεν είναι καθόλου αναγκαστικό να έχεις κάποια αρρώστια. Σε όσες χώρες της Ευρώπης γνωρίζω, υπάρχει κατ' αρχήν ταύτιση με τον γενικό γιατρό στον οποίο είσαι κατά κάποιο τρόπο χρεωμένος.

Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια, το πράγμα μπορεί βέβαια να εξειδικευτεί. Τότε ανά πάσα στιγμή, σε σχέση με μια βασική αρρώστια, μπορεί να εμπλέκονται πολλές ειδικότητες και _θεράπων ιατρός_ θα θεωρηθεί εκείνος που έχει το πρόσταγμα στη βασική αρρώστια. Και πάλι είναι ο γιατρός που μας _παρακολουθεί_ σε σχέση με την αρρώστια αυτή, αλλά, αν χρειαστεί, θα μπορούσαμε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα να μιλήσουμε για _εποπτεύοντα, επιβλέποντα_ ή _κύριο _γιατρό.


----------



## sarant (Jun 15, 2016)

Τι ωραία συζήτηση έγινε!

Πολύ λογικά όλα τα επιχειρήματα του Θέμη, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να δεχτώ το "η θεράπων ιατρός". Ελκυστική η πρόταση του Ζαζ, και παρόλο που το "θεραπεύων" δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβές, η ομοιότητα με το "θεράπων" είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα για να επικρατήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2016)

Από τις ωραιότερες.

Οδηγεί και σε συζήτηση για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _κουράρω / παρακολουθώ_ και _θεραπεύω, γιατρεύω_, _αγωγή_ και _θεραπεία_. Εκεί θέλουμε βοήθεια από άτομα που ασχολούνται με ιατρικά κείμενα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2016)

sarant said:


> Ελκυστική η πρόταση του Ζαζ, και παρόλο που το "θεραπεύων" δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβές, η ομοιότητα με το "θεράπων" είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα για να επικρατήσει.


Η σκέψη μου ήταν ότι (α) και το _θεράπων _και το _θεραπεύω _(κι επομένως και το _θεραπεύων_, επίσης) έχουν περάσει από σημασιακές μεταβολές και επεκτάσεις (ακόμα ακόμα και παρανοήσεις), οπότε είναι πιο πρακτικό να ξεχειλώσουμε λίγο το _θεραπεύων _παρά να πάμε να περιχαρακώσουμε και να υπερασπιστούμε στενά όρια μεταξύ σημασιών —που στο κάτω κάτω μπορεί αύριο να μην υπάρχουν καν— και (β) πολύς απλός κόσμος αντιλαμβάνεται ούτως ή άλλως το _θεράπων _ως μια μέσω απλολογίας προκύψασα μορφή τού _θεραπεύων _— και γι' αυτό άλλωστε θα εκπλαγούν αν ακούσουν το _θεράπων _έξω από περικείμενα σχετικά με υγεία και θεραπεία.
Και ναι, η ομοιότητα φρονώ πως είναι μεγάλο πρόσθετο ατού για επικράτηση· θα δώσει βέβαια πολλή τροφή σε λαθολόγους που θα διαχωρίσουν γι' άλλη μια φορά τους φυσικούς ομιλητές σε γνώστες της ιστορίας των ελληνικών λέξεων και σε άσχετους, αλλά αυτό το 'χουμε πάρει απόφαση πως είναι αναπόφευκτο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2016)

nickel said:


> Οδηγεί και σε συζήτηση για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _κουράρω / παρακολουθώ_ και _θεραπεύω, γιατρεύω_, _αγωγή_ και _θεραπεία_. Εκεί θέλουμε βοήθεια από άτομα που ασχολούνται με ιατρικά κείμενα.


Από τη στιγμή που μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κάποια θεραπεία δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα, σημαίνει ότι το κουράρισμα —παναπεί η πρόθεση ενός γιατρού να θεραπεύσει— δεν ταυτίζεται με την ίαση. Όπως το ότι μου δίνει αγωγή γιατρός δεν σημαίνει ότι γιατρεύτηκα, έτσι και το ότι είναι αυτός που με φροντίζει, που με θεραπεύει, δεν σημαίνει κι ότι θεραπεύτηκα (ή ότι είχα κάτι που έπρεπε να ιαθεί).


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2016)

sarant said:


> εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να δεχτώ το "η θεράπων ιατρός"


Είχα πει να το διορθώσω εκ των υστέρων, αλλά το θεώρησα δευτερεύον στην κουβέντα μας. Τίποτα όμως δεν ξεφεύγει από τους λεξιλόγους. Εννοούσα βέβαια *ο* θεράπων ιατρός: _Η κ. Χ, που είναι *ο* θεράπων ιατρός του κ. Ψ,..._


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 15, 2016)

nickel said:


> Οδηγεί και σε συζήτηση για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _κουράρω / παρακολουθώ_ και _θεραπεύω, γιατρεύω_, _αγωγή_ και _θεραπεία_.


Εδώ να πούμε ότι μας έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά το _therapy_, που συχνά μεταφράζεται «θεραπεία» ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι «αγωγή».
Και να θυμίσω στον sarant ότι του έχω ζητήσει άρθρο για την πορεία και την προέλευση του όρου _θεραπευτική αγωγή_, όποτε βρει χρόνο


----------



## sarant (Jun 15, 2016)

Themis said:


> Είχα πει να το διορθώσω εκ των υστέρων, αλλά το θεώρησα δευτερεύον στην κουβέντα μας. Τίποτα όμως δεν ξεφεύγει από τους λεξιλόγους. Εννοούσα βέβαια *ο* θεράπων ιατρός: _Η κ. Χ, που είναι *ο* θεράπων ιατρός του κ. Ψ,..._



Δεν αναφερόμουν ειδικά σε αυτό που έγραψες, γιατί το είχα πει και στην αρχή του νήματος, πριν το γράψεις -το έχω δει κι αλλού το "η θεράπων ιατρός". Αλλά αυτό που προτείνεις, που είναι επηρεασμένο βέβαια από την παλιότερη γαλλική συνήθεια, δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σταθεί σε όλες τις χρήσεις. Θα πει μία γυναίκα "είμαι ο θεράπων ιατρός";

Όσο το σκέφτομαι, τόσο περισσότερο κλίνω προς το "η θεραπεύουσα ιατρός"


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Εδώ να πούμε ότι μας έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά το _therapy_, που συχνά μεταφράζεται «θεραπεία» ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι «αγωγή».


Νομίζω πως πια είναι πολύ συχνότερα «ψυχοθεραπεία». :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... (γ) Υπάρχει άραγε ενδεχόμενο να ακουστεί ή να γραφτεί ποτέ «ο θεραπευτής γιατρός» ή «η θεραπεύτρια γιατρίνα»; Ποιος ξέρει;



Δεν ξέρω για τη θεραπεύτρια*, αλλά για τον θεραπευτή γιατρό, γκουγκλικά ευρήματα αυτή τη στιγμή:

«θεραπευτής γιατρός»: 92
«θεραπευτή γιατρού»: κανένα
«θεραπευτή γιατρό»: 66. 
Στον πληθυντικό: 
«θεραπευτές γιατροί»: 60 (πολλά από αυτά είναι βέβαια «θεραπευτές, γιατροί» ή «θεραπευτές-γιατροί», αλλά υπάρχουν και σε θέση επιθέτου χωρίς ενωτικό) 
«θεραπευτών γιατρών»: 67
«θεραπευτές γιατρούς»: 82.

Τελικά, πραγματικά ευρήματα από κάθε είδους πηγές, όχι μόνο πρόσφατες, μεταξύ αυτών και επίσημα από ΦΕΚ και από τους κατεξοχήν αρμόδιους φορείς (ΕΟΠΥΥ, ΙΚΑ, ΟΑΕΕ κ.ά.), π.χ.:

Κατ' εξαίρεση ο *θεραπευτής γιατρός* μπορεί να βεβαιώσει ανικανότητα για εργασία μέχρι είκοσι (20) ημερών συνολικά μέσα σε χρονική περίοδο ενός έτους.
ΦΕΚ του 1986

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αρμόδιος είναι ο *θεραπευτής γιατρός* που θα ελέγξει για ποια πάθηση έχει χορηγηθεί ιατρική περίθαλψη στον ασφ/νο όταν είχε πλήρη ασφ/κή κάλυψη και για πόσες παθήσεις.
Εγκύκλιος ΙΚΑ, 2001

Ο ανωτέρω διατηρεί τιμητικά και μετά τη λύση της υπαλληλικής του σχέσης, τον τίτλο της θέσης που κατείχε κατά την αυτοδίκαια απόλυσή του, σαν *θεραπευτής γιατρός *Παθολόγος.
ΦΕΚ του 2003

Για ποιους κλείνει ραντεβού το 184;
Το 184 κλείνει ραντεβού μόνο για _γιατρούς θεραπευτές_ του ΕΟΠΥΥ στις μονάδες του ΕΟΠΥΥ. Ο _θεραπευτής γιατρός_ έχει υποχρέωση έναντι όλων των ασφαλισμένων του ΕΟΠΥΥ.
ΕΟΠΥΥ σήμερα

Από την άλλη: 
«θεραπευτής ιατρός»: 163
«θεραπευτή ιατρού»: 100 
«θεραπευτή ιατρό»: 62
«θεραπευτές ιατροί»: 119
«θεραπευτών ιατρών»: 144
«θεραπευτές ιατρούς»: 118.

* Έμαθα, γιατί έψαξα. Η «θεραπεύτρια ιατρός» έχει ένα και μοναδικό εύρημα, σε ΦΕΚ όμως:

Με την Ρ11/41/23.5.2003 απόφαση της Γενικής Δ/ντριας Υπηρεσιών Υγείας του ΙΚΑ, που εκδόθηκε μετά από απόφαση του Β´ Υπηρεσιακού Συμβουλίου του Ιδρύματος (92η/Συν. 14η/6.5.2003), μετατάσσεται η μόνιμη *θεραπεύτρια ιατρός* Παθολόγος Θαλασσινού Παναγιώτα του 6ου Νοσοκομείου Ι.Κ.Α. Αθήνας, σε θέση μόνιμης *θεραπεύτριας ιατρού* Παθολόγου.

ενώ στη γενική «θεραπεύτριας ιατρού» έχει 4: δύο σε ΦΕΚ, ένα στην Υπερδιαύγεια κι ένα στο Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο.


Και —ω χαράς εκείνης, εν πυθμέσι φως ανάψας ζοφεροίς!— της «θεραπεύτριας γιατρού» τα 5 ευρήματα, όλα σε ΦΕΚ,
ενώ η «θεραπεύτρια γιατρός» εμφανίζεται 15 φορές, αλλά με κοπιπάστες για μία «ολιστική θεραπεύτρια γιατρό».


Καλή η θεωρία κι απαραίτητη, αλλά μέχρι να καταλήξει κάπου, η ανάγκη στην πράξη δεν κάθεται με σταυρωμένα χέρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

daeman said:


> Καλή η θεωρία κι απαραίτητη, αλλά μέχρι να καταλήξει κάπου, η ανάγκη στην πράξη δεν κάθεται με σταυρωμένα χέρια.



Άκου, άκου! :) :upz:


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω πως πια είναι πολύ συχνότερα «ψυχοθεραπεία». :)



Psycho therapy, psycho therapy, that's what they want to give us!


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2016)

...
Πιο ταιριαστό από αυτό; Δύσκολο.

The Healer - John Lee Hooker & Carlos Santana



Spoiler


----------

